# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج مسلي لتكرار ماتقوله Talking Carl v1.0

## mohamed73

Requirements: Android Overview: Superstar  talking    carl   is now on Android market !  
[break]
Talk to him and he'll repeat your words !
Tickle him and he will laugh out loud. Poke his eyes and he will shout.
Pinch him to hear him growling in harmony.
And if you forget him he will grumble.
Talking  carl   is hours of laugh for children and adults of any age!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------

